# Racycle with a springer on eBay



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 16, 2012)

Via the Wheelmen:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Vin...s=63&clkid=5657071847526341905#ht_12549wt_935
This should build up into an interesting "track bike"...


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jan 16, 2012)

Very cool front fork!!


----------



## catfish (Jan 16, 2012)

Very Cool!


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 16, 2012)

That is not a Racycle fork.


----------



## pnfkwfl (Jan 17, 2012)

Larmo63 said:


> That is not a Racycle fork.




Wow if you are correct, considering the bids on this frame, there is going to be one unhappy winning bidder when they wake up to that detail.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 17, 2012)

I've been told it is a Pierce fork.


----------



## oldspoke (Jan 17, 2012)

*Racecycle Frame on Ebay*

Larmo63 - This IS a Racecycle frame and fork.


----------



## oldspoke (Jan 17, 2012)

*Racecycle Frame on Ebay*

This is a Pierce fork.

http://www.oldspokeshome.com/pierce-cushion-frame-chainless-1902


----------



## Wcben (Jan 17, 2012)

My Racycle frame is very similar to the Pierce cushion frame, has a very similar shock, I've only seen a picture of one other Racycle frame like it.  Mine also has a springer fork but not like either one pictured.


----------



## oldspoke (Jan 17, 2012)

I have owned a similar spring fork Racecycle to the frame pictured. Very original,blue in color, the Pacemaker model. The fork was nickle plated. It had fenders and a large cog in the rear to gear down the huge chain ring. It had a huge motorcycle style saddle stamped Racecycle. I sold the bike to a collector in Ohio - really wish I still had it as it was very nice.
G


----------



## chitown (Jan 17, 2012)

Like this?:

View attachment 38384

http://www.google.com/patents?id=x6NmAAAAEBAJ&zoom=4&dq=876021&pg=PA1#v=onepage&q=876021&f=false


----------



## oldspoke (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello, 
I have had an Iver Johnson with that fork. I was discussed here, on C.A.B.E. about a year ago. I think that IJ was the only Co.that used that fork.
Glenn


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 17, 2012)

I mis-spoke/typed. I have heard from a respected Wheelman old timer, 

that this fork is a Dayton fork, and could be an accessory on any bike it would fit.

Not a Pierce, my bad. Sorry.....


----------



## vw00794 (Jan 17, 2012)

*unusual front fork*

I have an original paint Racycle Pacemaker in my garage with that very same double leaf spring front fork in the Patent drawing. It seems that the previous year ( in the catalog ) the front fork had a single-leaf spring front fork which was probably too fragile, thus the improved, double-leaf spring model. The bike also had some other exotic features, like wood racing handlebars too. I will try to get a photo of it posted.


----------



## chitown (Jan 17, 2012)

vw00794 said:


> I have an original paint Racycle Pacemaker in my garage... The bike also had some other exotic features




If I recall it had a killer transparent blue paint job too. Almost an anodized look. I'd love to know more about the paint and see some more pics of that beauty.


----------



## oldspoke (Jan 17, 2012)

Wow ! 
Miami built a few variations of the spring fork. They must have supplied IJ for their bikes. They also offer this in 1909. Howie has some cool stuff on his site.

Howie bikeman =  http://www.howiebikeman.com/

See catalogs antique bicycle mfgs.{213} .

He shows another variation Racecycle spring fork 1909.


----------



## chitown (Jan 17, 2012)

Here is an '09 Pierce spring fork for reference:

View attachment 38399


----------



## pnfkwfl (Jan 18, 2012)

vw00794 said:


> I have an original paint Racycle Pacemaker in my garage with that very same double leaf spring front fork in the Patent drawing.




OK but is it in a catalog showing it as a proper Racycle option?

Later,

KW Scott


----------



## ejlwheels (Jan 18, 2012)

Oldspoke, where did you get the white chain tread tires on the Pierce?


----------



## oldspoke (Jan 18, 2012)

*Racecycle Pacemaker*

The white tires on the Pierce are no longer made. They were available in the late 80's - early 90's and sold by a fellow in R.I. They are {were} solid - no air - foam.

Here are a couple of photos of a Racecycle Pacemaker that I sold to a collector in Ohio 20 years ago. Wheels are not right - I rebuilt with correct 28's. It uses the same fork as the frame on EBay. I was surprised to learn of the connection between Flying Merkel - Miami Cycle etc. Very cool stuff. I was also surprised by the patent post showing the Miami springer - I had an Iver J with this fork but didn't know it was made by Miami. It just goes to show what ya know .... nothing ! Me that is !










vw00794 ' s collection is amazing !


----------



## pnfkwfl (Jan 18, 2012)

oldspoke said:


> I was also surprised by the patent post showing the Miami springer - I had an Iver J with this fork but didn't know it was made by Miami. It just goes to show what ya know .... nothing ! Me that is !




As to being surprised; I will second that.  

As to knowing nothing; the line continues behind me.

Later,

KW Scott


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 18, 2012)

chitown said:


> Here is an '09 Pierce spring fork for reference:
> 
> View attachment 38399




Here's a Pierce I bought at Copake about 5 years ago with that fork.  I sold it a couple years later (like a dummy) and am in the process of trying to buy it back.


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 18, 2012)

oldspoke said:


> Hello,
> I have had an Iver Johnson with that fork. I was discussed here, on C.A.B.E. about a year ago. I think that IJ was the only Co.that used that fork.
> Glenn




Hi Glenn,
And here's that fork again.
Cheers, Dean


----------



## catfish (Jan 18, 2012)

oldspoke said:


> The white tires on the Pierce are no longer made. They were available in the late 80's - early 90's and sold by a fellow in R.I. They are {were} solid - no air - foam.
> 
> Here are a couple of photos of a Racecycle Pacemaker that I sold to a collector in Ohio 20 years ago. Wheels are not right - I rebuilt with correct 28's. It uses the same fork as the frame on EBay. I was surprised to learn of the connection between Flying Merkel - Miami Cycle etc. Very cool stuff. I was also surprised by the patent post showing the Miami springer - I had an Iver J with this fork but didn't know it was made by Miami. It just goes to show what ya know .... nothing ! Me that is !
> 
> ...




That's a cool bike!


----------



## oldspoke (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey Dean - Looks nice from what I see ! More More ! 
What tires are you using ? Smooth 28" in white ?
Glenn


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 18, 2012)

*A couple of random Racycles....*


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 19, 2012)

oldspoke said:


> Hey Dean - Looks nice from what I see ! More More !
> What tires are you using ? Smooth 28" in white ?
> Glenn




Hey Glenn,
They're period tires from another IJ I had - not exactly riders but perfect for display. This bike was worth every minute of that white knuckle snowstorm drive to Burlington last winter.
Cheers,
Dean


----------



## oldspoke (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey Dean,
This Iver really came out nice ! I love the way you have presented by it keeping the patina etc. 
Man - this is the type of bike to stare at and admire ! Glad it went to a good home !! Hope see you in April !
Glenn


----------



## charliechaindrive (Jan 22, 2012)

How does that fork work?


----------

